# masculine, feminine, neuter (grammatical gender)



## Dymn

Hallo,

There are three different sets of words for grammatical genders, one of them nouns, the other two adjectives, and one of them native, the other two Latinate:

_Maskulinum, Neutrum, Femininum
maskulin, neutral, feminin
männlich, sächlich, weiblich_

I wonder which is the most common way to talk about it, e.g. _„Buch“ ist sächlich / neutral / (ein?) Neutrum_ and so on.

Danke schön


----------



## Gernot Back

Dymn said:


> _Maskulinum, Neutrum, Femininum_
> _maskulin, (neutral,) feminin_


In grammatical terms, I would never call it any different.


----------



## Frieder

I would never use _*neutral *_in this context. It simply has too many different meanings to be unambiguous. Yourother examples are OK.



Dymn said:


> I wonder which is the most common way to talk about it, e.g. _„Buch“ ist sächlich / neutral / (ein?) Neutrum_ and so on.


Das Wort »Buch« ist sächlich.
Das Wort »Buch« ist ein Neutrum.


----------



## Frank78

Dymn said:


> _Maskulinum, Neutrum, Femininum
> maskulin, neutral, feminin
> männlich, sächlich, weiblich_



All of them are OK. I've never heard or used "neutral" in this context either.

Whether you choose the Germanic or Latinate word depends on your audience.


----------



## Gernot Back

Frieder said:


> Das Wort »Buch« ist sächlich.


That's  a dated term for the old-school generation, who calls a noun _Hauptwort_, an article _Geschlechtswort_, an adjective _Eigenschaftswort _and so on.


Frieder said:


> Das Wort »Buch« ist ein Neutrum.


To me, in German _*ein* Neutrum_ is some*body* whose sex(!) I can't immediately identify and who therefore has no sex appeal whatsoever to me; someone like the 'late(r)' Michael Jackson used to be.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, I went to school in the 1960th in the GDR.
While we learned "Substantive" (noun) (except in the first class: "Dingwort", we always used the German words for männlich, weiblich, and sächlich (male, female, neutre)
But learning grammar basically stopped after the 6th class. Later on I learned (self study) also the latin forms.

It depends on audience and context on whether I use the German or the latin forms.
I prefer the German forms for adjectives and the latin forms for nouns.

I want to extend the list to make it more symmetrically:


_Maskulinum, Neutrum, Femininum (linguistic context)
Männliches Substantiv, sächliches Substantiv, weibliches Substantiv (general audience, also in "Behördendeutsch", in documents)
maskulin, neutral, feminin (seldom used, maybe because of missing "neutral")
männlich, sächlich, weiblich_

first class in school when I went to school, but dated now.
_Männliches Hauptwort/Dingwort, sächliches Hauptwort/Dingwort, weibliches Hauptwort/Dingwort_

---


----------



## elroy

Frieder said:


> Das Wort »Buch« ist sächlich.





Gernot Back said:


> That's a dated term


 I wouldn’t consider “sächlich/männlich/weiblich” dated.  I encounter them frequently in current German.


----------



## Gernot Back

elroy said:


> I wouldn’t consider “sächlich/männlich/weiblich” dated.  I encounter them frequently in current German.


With reference to grammar, that's probably the case in primary school textbooks, where a verb is called a _Tu-Wort_.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi Gernot, I'm much in doubt.

Duden | Neutrum | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft




> *sächliches *Geschlecht
> Gebrauch Sprachwissenschaft Grammatik ohne Plural
> [*]*sächliches *Substantiv, *sächliche *Form eines Wortes
> Gebrauch Sprachwissenschaft
> [*]



"Sächlich" is used by the standard dictionary "Duden" in context "Sprachwissenschaft" (linguistics).
It is - contrary to "Tuwort" - not dated.

There are several instances of several words.
Only a few of the German words are dated.
If it were dated, Duden would not use it to explain words.

It might be that pure linguistic books do not use "männlich, weibich, sächlich". I have some linguistic books, all are using these forms, at least to explain the latin forms. So they cannot be dated.

Please, tell me the linguistic term for "sächlich" as adjective in German with a Latin term.


----------



## Gernot Back

> Search for "maskulines Substantiv" yielded only one result.
> Search for "feminines Substantiv" yielded only one result.
> Search for "neutrales Substantiv" yielded only one result.
> Search for "weibliches Substantiv" yielded only one result.
> Search for "maskulines Nomen" yielded only one result.
> Ngrams not found: sächliches Substantiv, männliches Substantiv, sächliches Nomen, männliches Nomen, weibliches Nomen, neutrales Nomen, feminines Nomen


Google Ngram Viewer


----------



## Hutschi

Danke, Gernot. I found now a rather recent publication were "neutrales Substantiv" in_ linguistic context_ is used: Substantive ohne Begleiter in Präpositionalphrasen – Variantengrammatik des Standarddeutschen

*



			Substantive ohne Begleiter in Präpositionalphrasen
		
Click to expand...

*


> [Frequenzangaben und Arealkürzel anzeigen]
> *Allgemeines zum Variantenphänomen und zur arealen Variation*
> [...]
> Folgt ein maskulines oder neutrales Substantiv im Singular auf _aufgrund_, _infolge_, _wegen_ oder _trotz_, kann es je nach Areal mit der Endung _-(e)s_ oder ohne diese verwendet werden [...]


----------



## Kajjo

Dymn said:


> _Maskulinum, Neutrum, Femininum
> maskulin, neutral, feminin
> männlich, sächlich, weiblich_


_Maskulinum, Neutrum, Femininum ... _perfekt und auf jeden Fall ohne Probleme immer verwendbar, wenn ein Substantiv verwendet werden soll.

_maskulin, (neutral), feminin... _fachsprachlich habe ich kein Problem mit "neutral", aber ansonsten würde ich "ein Neutrum" verwenden.

_männlich, sächlich, weiblich... _völlig in Ordnung, aber klingt eben nach Grundschule oder Anfänger-Sprachkurse. Ich bevorzuge sehr stark, für grammatische Kategorien die Fremdwörter zu verwenden, um klare Verhältnisse zu schaffen.

Ein _Mädchen _ist sicherlich weiblich, aber grammatisch eben ein Neutrum. Fremdwörter haben klarere Definitionen und die helfen eben doch oft.


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> Hi, I went to school in the 1960th in the GDR.
> While we learned "Substantiv" we always used the German words for männlich, weiblich, and sächlich.



That's how I learnt it as well in the 1980s.


----------



## elroy

Gernot Back said:


> With reference to grammar, that's probably the case in primary school textbooks, where a verb is called a _Tu-Wort_.


 I’ve come across these terms many times here in the forum.


----------



## berndf

The German terms are used in primary school and the Latin terms in high school. So yes, the German terms have the connotation of being terms for small children.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> I’ve come across these terms many times here in the forum.


 Und nicht nur hier im Forum oder in der _Grundschule oder in Anfänger-Sprachkursen_. 


Siehe Canoonet    





_Obwohl das natürliche Geschlecht von Mädchen weiblich ist, ist das Genus sächlich: das Mädchen._



Lateinischer NameDeutscher NameArtikelmaskulinmännlich_der _femininweiblich_die_neutrumsächlich_das_


----------



## eamp

berndf said:


> The German terms are used in primary school and the Latin terms in high school. So yes, the German terms have the connotation of being terms for small children.


Not in Austria, unless this has changed in the last two decades. 
We used _männlich_, _sächlich_, _weiblich _through all levels of school and that's still the standard for me.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> So yes, the German terms have the connotation of being terms for small children.



Canoonet ist offensichtlich nicht dieser (m.M.n. absurden) Ansicht:

Hier


> Weibliche Berufsbezeichnungen:
> Wegen des Fehlens einer weiblichen Form wurde früher oft die männliche Bezeichnung auch für Frauen verwendet. Im modernen Sprachgebrauch haben sich die weiblichen Formen auf _–in_ (bei Berufsbezeichnungen mit_ –mann_: _–frau_) durchgesetzt.
> Immer häufiger werden auch die männliche und die weibliche Form verwendet, wenn Personen beiden Geschlechts gemeint sind:
> 
> Junge Haustiere sind oft sächlich:
> das Kalb, das Fohlen, das Lamm, das Küken




Und hier
_      Dabei repräsentiert normalerweise der bestimmte Artikel das Genus:_



männlich: der Tischweiblich:die Lampesächlich:das Bett


----------



## Perseas

I have checked in a couple of German grammars I have, intented for foreign learners, and they use "maskulin-neutral-feminin".


----------



## Thersites

Wieso eigentlich "sächlich" und nicht einfach "sachlich"? Ist das wieder so eine geniale Duden-Idee?

*Anmerkung der Moderatorin*: Das Thema "sächlich vs. sachlich" wird nun in diesem neuen Thread besprochen.


----------



## Ief

Frieder said:


> Das Wort »Buch« ist sächlich.
> Das Wort »Buch« ist ein Neutrum.



Wirklich _ein _Neutrum? Natürlich geht das, aber mündlich, würde ich sagen, wird _ein _so gut wie immer weggelassen.


----------



## Kajjo

Ief said:


> Wirklich _ein _Neutrum? Natürlich geht das, aber mündlich, würde ich sagen, wird _ein _so gut wie immer weggelassen.


Nein, ich würde das "ein" niemals weglassen. Das klingt fast falsch für mich.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ief said:


> Wirklich _ein _Neutrum? Natürlich geht das, aber mündlich, würde ich sagen, wird _ein _so gut wie immer weggelassen.


Mündlich kann es sich eventuell um das Adjektiv "_neutrum_" (vergl.  Canoonet) handeln, im Schriftlichen müsste es also kleingeschrieben und als Fremdwort gekennzeichnet (Kursivschrift) werden.


----------



## Dymn

Frieder said:


> I would never use _*neutral *_in this context. It simply has too many different meanings to be unambiguous.





Frank78 said:


> I've never heard or used "neutral" in this context either.


Es hat auch mich erstaunt, wenn ich auf Wiktionary "_neutral_" als grammatikalischen Begriff gesehen habe. Ich werde es nicht verwenden.  

Danke an alle!


----------

